# Kittens want to go outside



## Someo (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, 

I have two beautiful kittens from Battersea who are now 13 weeks old. I know it probably has been discussed lots; however, as a new cat owner I would really appreciate any advice. 

My kittens are 13 weeks old, healthy, and so far happy. They settled in perfectly. I initially decided to wait for them being outside until they are neutered. They were just very curious and cried a lot when they saw us in the garden. Generally they are very affectionate and follow me all day long. Two weeks ago I took them out on the harness and last weekend I let them out without for 10min. Since then they want to be outside all the time, cry and sit next to the garden door. I increased the time I let them outside gradually and was always with them. Today, they have been outside pretty much all morning. Suddenly they sneaked off and I saw them crawling under the fence to the next door neighbours. Chloe, the girl came back a few minutes later. However, Milan disappeared for half an hour. I called him all this time, couldn't see or hear him. Then all of a sudden I heard him crying and trying to find his way back. I took them inside. We had another hour of crying and slightly stressed and aggressiv behaviour, which hasn't been there before. 

I just feel I did a huge mistake letting them out so early and I don't know what to do now. My boyfriend wants them to be independent and if it comes to him he is pretty chilled with them outside. I think that they should be neutered and around 6 months. They are so tiny and not strong enough. I fear that by giving them the chance to go outside I can't not allow them this freedom. What should I do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't let them out unsupervised as they are still very young, and they haven't been neutered, I would keep them on harnesses or make sure you are with them until they've been neutured then let have free run.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you looked into cat proofing your garden, or putting up a run?

Please do not let them out until you have done either of those things, until they are at least neutered. Even taking them out on a harness is risky, as they could easily back out of one with a bit of determination.

You don't say what sex the kittens are (though Chloe is a pretty female name) but if either one is female, the risk of letting them roam at this age un-nuertered is just terrible.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree .They are far to young to be outside Take them out if you must on a harness or build a cat run (covered in the garden.)As an "indoor" cat person I am the wrong person to advise any further but I will add that cats have a natural curiosity for the unknown but that does not always mean it is safe for them to investigate.Good luck with your kittens:thumbup:How about some photo,s please


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like you will have to put up with their crying until you get them neutered. I have got two 12/13 week olds, they were booked in for neutering by cpl at the end of July, but many seem to get it done sooner. Mine are two males, you would have alot more work on your hands if it did go pear shaped  I did read somewhere that they should be kept in until the are 4-6 months, have no idea how I am going to manage that with the cat in residence having use of a cat flap, will have to find a way though.


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Kittens get bored of the inside a bit easy and once they get a taste of the outside its literally all they want, if you can't build a run I'd recommend they don't go out at all until they are snipped and try to keep them occupied with other things. I made the mistake of letting mine out, because they were so timid they didn't go far but they gradually get braver and before you know it they're off, after this its difficult to keep them in but if your firm they'll get used to it and once they're snipped they'll quickly adjust to the freedom of outside, its not something you'll have to enforse in them, believe me. I can understand your partner saying they should be independant, mine says the same but we've had 2 cats hit by cars and a very angry neighbour, but 13 weeks is still very young, it would be like letting a 5 year old child go out alone and its better to be cautious.


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

I am an 'indoor breeder' and like to know that the babies I raise for 13 weeks are kept safe at all times and the only way I know to be certain is if they are kept 'indoors'.

There are many things you can do to cat proof your house like netting the outside of the windows so you can open them from the inside to let air in during the summer and building a full height run on the back of your house (my husband makes and installs them in the UK).

To say that it is cruel to keep a cat indoors is not the best advice - try telling that to my rescue moggy who chooses not to go more than 2ft from the back door (wimp!) before rushing back inside. She prefers the outdoors to come to her as we found out when a bird flew into the livingroom the other day and with one leap caught it mid-flight!! :eek6: (not bad for a fat 11yr old)

My pedigrees NEVER go outside - for one, most are entire and the second reason is that being a GM breed, they will not fair too well with the cars on the road.....

I did re-home an adult cat to a lady who then let her out - she Emailed me after 2 years complaining that the cat was going into other people's houses through their cat flaps and attacking their cats!! I reminded her that she was re-homed with strict instructions to keep the cat indoors because of her unpredictable temperament but obviously the damage is now done - and anyway - what am I supposed to do now?? it's been 2 years!! :frown2:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I would supervise them till they are a few months old, then you should start letting the out


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I mean they obviously want to explore, and you will have a job on your hands if you never let them. I totally understand that it's not right for all cats though.


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I did exactly the same thing as you and learnt from my mistake, after letting them out in the garden for about 10 mins they were then obsessed with it (at this point they weren't speyed), so had to put up with a couple of months of stealth like escape attempts, only successful once thank god! As soon as they were both recovered from their spey (sorry if spelt wrong) I started letting them out. Starting with a few mins in the garden (for about a week they didn't leave the garden, I convinced myself that they never would, how wrong was I!?), then an hour am and pm, then for the whole day whilst I was at work, to now when they are out whenever they want, they tend to be nearby in the morning and come running in when I get up for their breakfast (have learnt that they will do pretty much anything for food) and nearby when I get in from work (they know the sound of my car as my neighbour sees their reaction when they hear it), then spend a lot of the evening on the sofa with me (fast asleep from all their tiring adventures during the day) and then when I go to bed they tend to go back out again, it's scary, but I'm lucky they come back (99% of the time) when I call them!


----------

